# One for Paddler



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Just barely got in from hunting this afternoon. 
Took a buddy out and we each dumped a banded bird out of a tiny flock.
My buddy retrieved his bird but when I was picking up the fakies I saw this and thought of you.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaner said:


> Just barely got in from hunting this afternoon.
> Took a buddy out and we each dumped a banded bird out of a tiny flock.
> My buddy retrieved his bird but when I was picking up the fakies I saw this and thought of you.


Thanks, Shane. It's nice to know that when people see a gory, bloody scene they think of me.

Here are a couple showing how a goose lost his head:


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Your photography skills are unbelievable!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaner said:


> Your photography skills are unbelievable!


It helps when your subjects are static.;-)


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

shaner said:


> Your photography skills are unbelievable!


+1


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Thats a bloody sunrise for sure.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

What load and distance combo did that job to the goose's head Paddler?

My worst one ever was bad enough that I'm actually ashamed of it because it completely ruined the bird. It was in Canada, and I had few lessers hitting my end of the spread. I timed it wrong when I was sitting up out of the layout as they were touching down, they lifted back right over my blind, less than 10 feet away as I pulled the trigger. It literally blew through the first goose, and still killed one behind it. Then with my second barrel I shot another one that was pulling out of the spread. First and only time I've shot a triple on geese with an over/under. But like I said, I've felt bad ever since about how bad it demolished that first bird, and it's been over 10 years. 


I have pictures and video of it all happening, but that's all buried away with the other skeleton's in my closet...:shock:


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

gander311 said:


> What load and distance combo did that job to the goose's head Paddler?
> 
> My worst one ever was bad enough that I'm actually ashamed of it because it completely ruined the bird. It was in Canada, and I had few lessers hitting my end of the spread. I timed it wrong when I was sitting up out of the layout as they were touching down, they lifted back right over my blind, less than 10 feet away as I pulled the trigger. It literally blew through the first goose, and still killed one behind it. Then with my second barrel I shot another one that was pulling out of the spread. First and only time I've shot a triple on geese with an over/under. But like I said, I've felt bad ever since about how bad it demolished that first bird, and it's been over 10 years.
> 
> I have pictures and video of it all happening, but that's all buried away with the other skeleton's in my closet...:shock:


Hi Jeremy. Which double do you use?

It was a crossing shot at ten yards or less. Not much of a pattern at that distance. Twenty gauge M2, 2 3/4" 4s, skeet choke. I really like that combination. This one crumpled yesterday at somewhere between 35 and 40 yards, dead when it hit the mud. I usually don't like shooting that far, but it was my second bird. I crippled the first bird and thought it was lost, but later, after the rain let up, spied it about 600 yards out.









My wife recoils when I show her dead bird photos. I don't get it, what's not to like?


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

It was my Beretta Onyx 3.5" chambered 12 gauge.That was back before I realized the beauty of shooting sub-bores! I have extended improved, and light modified tubes in that gun. I don't recall the load exactly, but if I had to guess I would say it was 3" #2 Faststeel 1 1/8 oz loads. 

Still own the gun, and doubt I'll ever sell it. But I haven't hunted with it in 4-5 years.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

gander311 said:


> It was my Beretta Onyx 3.5" chambered 12 gauge.That was back before I realized the beauty of shooting sub-bores! I have extended improved, and light modified tubes in that gun. I don't recall the load exactly, but if I had to guess I would say it was 3" #2 Faststeel 1 1/8 oz loads.
> 
> Still own the gun, and doubt I'll ever sell it. But I haven't hunted with it in 4-5 years.


I have the same gun. Bought it at Gallenson's in about 1998 after a great GWT hunt on Unit 1. I typically use CYL and Skeet tubes in it. Used it a few times this year, including Canada.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

paddler said:


> I have the same gun. Bought it at Gallenson's in about 1998 after a great GWT hunt on Unit 1. I typically use CYL and Skeet tubes in it. Used it a few times this year, including Canada.


Ha, bought mine at Gallensons as well, probably about 2004ish. It's a great gun, and I shoot it well. Switching to a double barrel slowed my shots down and made me a much better shot, even when I go back to 3 round guns now. I've probably still shot more doubles with an O/U than I ever have with a pump or semi.

I have one other O/U 12 gauge, so part of me is tempted to sell one of them, and get a new 20. My cousin picked up a Beretta Silver Pigeon 20 last summer that is a SWEET little gun. I shot a round of trap with it and it fits me perfectly, and shoots like butter. I've been envying it ever since. Only problem is I've also been eyeballing some other options in 28 gauge and 410 as well as a 20 semi, so I need to get serious and make a choice and stick with it. I'm itching for a new fowl chasin' gun!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

gander311 said:


> Ha, bought mine at Gallensons as well, probably about 2004ish. It's a great gun, and I shoot it well. Switching to a double barrel slowed my shots down and made me a much better shot, even when I go back to 3 round guns now. I've probably still shot more doubles with an O/U than I ever have with a pump or semi.
> 
> I have one other O/U 12 gauge, so part of me is tempted to sell one of them, and get a new 20. My cousin picked up a Beretta Silver Pigeon 20 last summer that is a SWEET little gun. I shot a round of trap with it and it fits me perfectly, and shoots like butter. I've been envying it ever since. Only problem is I've also been eyeballing some other options in 28 gauge and 410 as well as a 20 semi, so I need to get serious and make a choice and stick with it. I'm itching for a new fowl chasin' gun!


The 686 series are some of the best guns around, IMO. The 20 gauge is, as you say, a wand. I have an SP I and an SP V in 20 Gauge, a Joel Etchen Signature Edition in 28/.410, an SP I in 28 gauge. The only Beretta O/U I use for waterfowl is the Onyx. I wouldn't really recommend you use an SP I in 20 gauge for waterfowl, they're too nice to drag into the mud.

I like to do a yearly 28 gauge ice hunt, but haven't been able to do it for a couple of years given no ice. The Beretta 20 gauge and 28 gauge guns are built on the same receiver, with the same barrel spacing. This means there's more material between the barrels, so even though each barrel is lighter on the 28s, the barrel sets are actually heavier than the 20 gauge sets. My 28's weigh 6# 4oz, the 20's weigh 6# 2oz. Given that the 20s are slightly lighter, they handle at least as well as the 28s, and ammo is way cheaper. I use my Benelli M2 most of the time for waterfowl, as you can hose it off and not worry about it. I only use my nicer guns is mild conditions.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Jon,
I can’t even tell you how proud I am of you for toting that plastic Benelli around!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaner said:


> Jon,
> I can't even tell you how proud I am of you for toting that plastic Benelli around!


It works and it doesn't matter if it gets mud on it. It's light, too, and weight is a premium when I'm on my bike. I like using nicer guns, though. This is from one of those 28 gauge hunts I mentioned above:


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I couldn’t agree more about that Benelli.
I could be wrong but I thought you bought yours off of the rave reviews I gave mine?
That’s why I’m so proud...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaner said:


> I couldn't agree more about that Benelli.
> I could be wrong but I thought you bought yours off of the rave reviews I gave mine?
> That's why I'm so proud...


Yep. Thanks! I use it 90% of the time now.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I wish they made it in 28 with a 28” barrel.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaner said:


> I wish they made it in 28 with a 28" barrel.


The Ultralight has a 26" barrel, which I think is more in proportion than a 28" for the gauge. Weighs just 5#, too. Wish somebody made a reasonably priced #5 steel load for the 28. Even AAs are $14/box, which is highway robbery. Overall, I prefer the 20 gauge.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I have been promised the Ultralight by Gallensons but they have yet to deliver...


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

shaner said:


> I have been promised the Ultralight by Gallensons but they have yet to deliver...


Good luck with that. Its a shame what that place has turned into. It used to be my favorite place to go to.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaner said:


> I have been promised the Ultralight by Gallensons but they have yet to deliver...


I've bought a few guns from these guys. Give them a call, ask for Matt. They have the Ethos, don't see the Ultralight:

https://www.joeletchenguns.com/new-guns/benelli/ethos-/view/198-ethos

Looks like Scheels carries the Ethos. I imagine they can get you an Ultralight, too:

https://www.scheels.com/p/benelli-e.../65035010480.html?cgid=guns-shotguns#start=10


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I have tried Gallensons, Scheels, Cabelas,Spotsmans, and even Cal Ranch.
Some are willing to bring it in for me but won’t refund if I don’t like it.
I feel I should be able to fondle it prior to purchase.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaner said:


> I have tried Gallensons, Scheels, Cabelas,Spotsmans, and even Cal Ranch.
> Some are willing to bring it in for me but won't refund if I don't like it.
> I feel I should be able to fondle it prior to purchase.


It's a bit light for my taste. Able's is out of stock, I wonder if it's in short supply.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I’m not a gas man but maybe I will go look at the Beretta A4 28, they make it with a 28” bbl.
I don’t need one, I just want one for phez hunting.
I don’t know why....


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

shaner said:


> I'm not a gas man but maybe I will go look at the Beretta A4 28, they make it with a 28" bbl.
> I don't need one, I just want one for phez hunting.
> I don't know why....


Because they're just sexy.


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

shaner said:


> I'm not a gas man but maybe I will go look at the Beretta A4 28, they make it with a 28" bbl.
> I don't need one, I just want one for phez hunting.
> I don't know why....


A hunting partner just bought the A400 Extreme last season. I have been shooting a Maxus for 4 years and like it a lot, but I am seriously thinking of picking up an A400 myself. A very nice gun.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaner said:


> I'm not a gas man but maybe I will go look at the Beretta A4 28, they make it with a 28" bbl.
> I don't need one, I just want one for phez hunting.
> I don't know why....


My wife always complains when I'm a gas man. I don't know why, either.


----------

